# Hello from Durbs.



## Adams (6/1/15)

Hi all. Here's my unusual intro-story: I used to be a pack-a-day smoker up until 10 years ago. Then I DECIDED to quit and that was that. I threw away the pack I had in my pocket and have never touched a cigarette since. Now, after having stumbled upon this forum and am being informed about vaping , I can see myself RELAXING with a good vape. So I signed up here and following a few dealer-review threads, I sent Vape King an email enquiring about their Pro Kit, which they have informed me they don't sell any longer. They did however say that in their opinion, the Osiris Double Kit is "the best starter kit available on the market at this time". Taking the forum members general good opinion of the dealer, I went ahead and ordered it today + their Cherry/Menthol Liquid (No Nicotine) for myself and their Traditional Tobacco (6mg) for a family elder who is a pack-a-day smoker. 
Well, that's me for now. 

[Although I have ordered, a part of me still says I should not start. What do you guys say? Would love to hear you guys opinion...]


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Hey @Adams 

Welcome to the forum bro.

Firstly, That osiris combo that Vape King does is a fantstic starter kit. I have vaped on it at their store, and it really is worth every cent. So, big ups to you for hooking one up!

I think everyone on this forum will agree, that once a vaper, always a vaper. 99% of everyone here switched to vaping from stinkies (cigarettes), and I bet 100% of the folks on here will say that they will never go back to smoking again, I am one of them.

Its all about self control mate... if you are vaping 0 nic, well then its about the same as drinking a glass of water, there is nothing in the juice that could awake the sleeping deamon inside you, but its the action. There shouldnt be any sort of physical craving for a vape for someone like you, more a mental one, just keep that in mind...

Other than that, Welcome to the vaping community in SA bro, you are more than welcome. 

If u have any questions, feel free to ask, there are more than enough Guru's here to help you along!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

The long term effects of vaping (with or without nicotine) are still somewhat of an unknown. Personally, I would not advise any non-smoker like you to take up vaping, but I am not in your shoes and do not know all your circumstances. Thus, as an adult the decision is all yours. Whatever you decide, your decision will be respected and you will be more than welcome here.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/15)

Welcome to the forum @Adams . Like the others, I'll stick out my neck here.
Most people here are ex-smokers too, and would likely advise you to NOT go down this rabbit hole, especially since you haven't touched a smoke for 10 years. Most of us started vaping to replace or reduce our cigarette consumption & many have dumped analogs successfully due to vaping.
Some vapers are quite far down the path of cutting down their nicotine intake and well on the road to actually quit vaping as well. Most vapers end up quitting smokes if they persist with vaping. Not all vapers have totally quitting vaping as an end goal though, but the majority try to reduce their nic intake, or are forced to go to lower nic based on devices they use. Some even continue vaping on 0mg nic for whatever reason.

Having quit cold turkey before for a few months, then again later using Zyban and not smoking for more than 3 years, I know just how easy it is to get trapped again when smoking the odd social ciggie. You just risk getting caught again, especially when you tend to think that you've done it before and it was so easy 
Vaping is slightly different, as you do not really seem to get as agitated or irritated when not getting your nicotine 'fix' every so often, but I'm 'concerned' (for lack of a better word) that you might be setting yourself up for a major failure or disappointment.

As much as I would encourage any smoker to vape and discourage non-smokers to not do it, you've likely made up your mind to try it anyway, so I'd suggest to stick to the 0 nic stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

@Adams I am with @Kuhlkatz on this one. Stay with 0nic. you have tamed the beast, don't let him out now.


----------



## Alex (6/1/15)

My advice is simply this, if it helps prevent a relapse then go for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adams (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Hey @Adams
> 
> Welcome to the forum bro.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adams (6/1/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Adams . Like the others, I'll stick out my neck here.
> Most people here are ex-smokers too, and would likely advise you to NOT go down this rabbit hole, especially since you haven't touched a smoke for 10 years. Most of us started vaping to replace or reduce our cigarette consumption & many have dumped analogs successfully due to vaping.
> Some vapers are quite far down the path of cutting down their nicotine intake and well on the road to actually quit vaping as well. Most vapers end up quitting smokes if they persist with vaping. Not all vapers have totally quitting vaping as an end goal though, but the majority try to reduce their nic intake, or are forced to go to lower nic based on devices they use. Some even continue vaping on 0mg nic for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Solid Advice. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Adams (6/1/15)

Alex said:


> My advice is simply this, if it helps prevent a relapse the go for it.


Shot bro.


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Welcome @Adams

I'm with @Alex on this one. As an ex-smoker (even for 10 years) you will never again be a non-smoker. Smoking is one of those things that people go back to even after very long times without it. Case in point, my sister quit smoking more than 10 years ago when she had her first child and never looked back...until last year when circumstances drove her back to smoking. Luckily I've now got her onto vaping and she hasn't had a smoke since - she vapes very lightly, but it keeps her away from the bad stuff.

The point is, vaping is addictive and not advisable for non-smokers (at all). But being an ex-smoker you will always run the risk of going back, and vaping basically nullifies that risk. We all have vices, and as far as those go vaping is my favourite one (with no noticable side-effects, for now) 

At the end of the day as @Andre said, it's your decision and we on here will respect whichever way you choose to go.

Best of luck to you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

